
Mystery list appears of where people met, personal info, of tens of millions - krnr
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/data-dump-personal-information-breach-crm-a9515931.html
======
probably_wrong
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23190026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23190026)

------
NathanKP
Old article... The breach was already linked to Covve, and they released a
statement about it: [https://covve.com/opinion/security-
incident/](https://covve.com/opinion/security-incident/)

~~~
dTal
That page says "Data belonging to approximately 90,000 users..."

But Firefox warns me that the number is actually 20 million.

~~~
NathanKP
From what I saw in the original forum where it was leaked the vast majority of
the records were duplicates

